# New ideas on the 75 gallon crypt tank



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

What should I do with the scape of this tank? I like it but there is something missing?... Something out of place?
Is it a bit too cluttered?
Does it need a carpet plant?

I was thinking about ripping out the hygro, and spiralis and replacing it with something else... 

Any ideas?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

The first thing I would do is try to fill in the right edge with some plants. Seems a bit empty compared to the rest.


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

BettaBabe said:


> The first thing I would do is try to fill in the right edge with some plants. Seems a bit empty compared to the rest.



Oh I see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

Well i picked up some drift wood close to a year ago and have had it soaking. Checked it today and it sinks! This thing was huge Had to cut the bottom 5 inches off. I'm in the process of cleaning it up a bit. Should have it In the tank with a new hardscape by the end of the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.flowgrow.de/db/images/aq...yne-crispatula-var-balansae-513e38fae0f97.jpg
A taller type Crypt that will be a good background or corner piece.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Watching. ...crypt love, there's alot of very low growing crypts that would look great in the foreground

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

Nice driftwood!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

BettaBabe said:


> Nice driftwood!


x2 on that!


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks. I have the tank rescaped but waiting till it clears up a bit before I post pics. So far so good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy!! (Jun 26, 2014)

That's a sweet piece of driftwood, I'm excited to see how it turns out. Can't go wrong with a crypt tank!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

wow that's some DW, looks very cool


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey thanks everyone! Kinda bummed tho it is a bit lighter in color than the other peices in my scape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

The new scape. Not complete but I feel as tho the depth in the layout is much more defined

























I plan to add a few different types of anubias in the locations marked below. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I actually like it the way it is, just needs time for plants to fill in. 

If anything, maybe something feathery for the marked areas instead of broad-leaved plants, for a change in texture. Again, just my preference.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Great find for a chunk of driftwood!

I am not that inspired with driftwood.
This piece is very different.

Any plans to fill any nooks in the DW with a plant?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I like the idea of the anubias. Everything in this tank points toward the surface. You could definitely use some horizontal elements.


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

Daisy Mae said:


> I actually like it the way it is, just needs time for plants to fill in.
> 
> 
> 
> If anything, maybe something feathery for the marked areas instead of broad-leaved plants, for a change in texture. Again, just my preference.



Yep u are right patience is key. Let em fill in. At one point all these crypts were much more lush and filled In my 125. Started with Eco complete but the plants used up all the nutrients in about a year. For the past few months I have been using diy root tabs(osmicote+) just gotta be patient and let it do its thing.

Yeah something feathery to change it up a bit sounds cool. Any recommendations? What do you think of rotala indica?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Great find for a chunk of driftwood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. Yes, I was thinking crypt parva for the nooks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

BruceF said:


> Yes this is true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Feathery plants-

Rotala indica has promise, yes. 
Hottonia palustris is another one. 
Water sprite if you want something with bigger leaves. 
Myriophyllum maybe for some thing taller?


----------



## Timmy!! (Jun 26, 2014)

Maybe a little java fern on the driftwood? I love java fern so I'm very biased lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## fikbud.m (Oct 25, 2015)

i would suggest marsilea hirsuta carpet fill front space, 
nice tank btw. 

Sent from my K012 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

fikbud.m said:


> i would suggest marsilea hirsuta carpet fill front space,
> nice tank btw.
> 
> Sent from my K012 using Tapatalk



I'll check it out. Thanks a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah that marsilea hirsuta is a good looking carpet plant. Very similar looking to glosso


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fikbud.m (Oct 25, 2015)

kalan850 said:


> Yeah that marsilea hirsuta is a good looking carpet plant. Very similar looking to glosso
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think, it will suit your low light plant collection in that tank, since MH also low light , glosso need higher light btw, [emoji14]

Sent from my K012 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving 
The scape is lookin good! I upped the co2 a bit and these plants are pearling constantly. Very cool to watch! Ready to get some anubias and some parva in there. Still considering a carpet of some kind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

My canister filter failed on me last night! All I had for backup was a small hob filter. Do you think it will do the job for a week or so till I get a replacement part?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

kalan850 said:


> My canister filter failed on me last night! All I had for backup was a small hob filter. Do you think it will do the job for a week or so till I get a replacement part?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be fine

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

Finally got the part in. She's up and running! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

